# Marysville Levee Trail



## americanbogan (May 22, 2018)

I ride in Yuba City. I'm having trouble figuring out a fast/safe way to get on the levee trail in Marysville during all of the construction. I'd appreciate any ideas.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

